# Brisbane Water Report



## Ecosse (19/7/09)

Hi all,

Wondering if anyone has managed to get their hands on a current Brisbane water quality report.

I haven't got anywhere with the Brisbane City Council or SEQ water for the last couple of months (I'm actually in Ipswich but according to the council website our water is purchased from the BCC's Mt Crosby plant).

I've Googled it left, right and center.

I think we might need a bulk buy Freedom of Information request


----------



## MCT (19/7/09)

Try here.


----------



## Ecosse (19/7/09)

MCT said:


> Try here.



Thanks MCT, had seen it but it's over a year old.


----------



## kram (19/7/09)

It is a bit outdated, next time I'm on the phone to the water guys I'll see if I can find out what's the go.

They're just trying to hide how much fluoride is actually in the water!


----------



## Bribie G (19/7/09)

I've had similar problems on Bribie Island, I'm informed that I can take a sample into the lab in Caboolture and they will do an analysis for me for $70 or thereabouts.

Queensland, put your watch back one hour, your calendar back 15 years.


----------



## Jye (19/7/09)

A few of us BABBs guys have been on the hunt for a recent report but with no luck. Chad managed to get his name on an email list when the new BCC site goes up with reports... which is now some number of weeks over due


----------



## clarkey7 (19/7/09)

kram said:


> It is a bit outdated, next time I'm on the phone to the water guys I'll see if I can find out what's the go.
> 
> They're just trying to hide how much fluoride is actually in the water!


They must have conveniently lost all the water analysis reports from June 08 or BCC are preparing a new "format" that will make the results seem OK. h34r: 

Anyway, the new web page lists the company that does the analysis. BCC Water Linky

Surely we could get BABBS members to collect samples from specific place around Brisbane into sterile containers and send them off ourselves....

We shouldn't have to pay for public knowledge, but I don't think it's very useful to get the water analysis reports more than 12 months late. We're brewing now.

PB


----------



## QldKev (19/7/09)

Also depending where you are, you may get water from more than one source. Bundaberg (where I am) has a mix of bore and surface water. Now depending on the day we may be on either one, or even a mix. As you can imagine the difference can be massive.

QldKev


----------



## jlm (19/7/09)

kram said:


> They're just trying to hide how much fluoride is actually in the water!


I think they're trying to keep it somewhere between hardly any and way too much.


----------



## Chad (20/7/09)

The buggers haven't yet updated their webpage with the latest report. I've been trying to get them onto it for the past few months so I can update the BABBs site, and for my own selfish use. As Jye has said, I'm on their notification email list and they are well overdue by weeks on the date I was told that they would be released.

I don't know or have been following the specifics, but the story I got was that with the changes in the S.E.Q. water grid network and the internal bureaucracy has made it hard for B.C.C. to firstly get the results, and secondly get them onto the Brisbane site.
I'll chase them up... again.


----------



## kram (20/7/09)

Don't worry Chad, I assure you, you will get a different story when you call up next :lol: 

There be some truth in that, they have a new "Water Reform Team" which as of mid 2010 is to be handed over to State Government. That's the current 'plan' anyway.


----------



## Chad (10/8/09)

A BABBs member has finally managed to obtain the latest Brisbane water report, which has now been added to the BABBs website. The default values on the Nomograph are updated too.
http://www.babbrewers.com/water


----------

